# Who gonna jump on it?



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I thing the thing looks ratarded lol 

2001 yamaha big bear 4x4 lifted


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol your not the only one. He says it goes 7 feet deep. So you know it's had the snot rode out of it. I definatly wouldn't give him 2k


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks like a doctorless abortion.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

can you say JUNK PILE ON WHEELS


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't even know what to say. :34:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm speechless too...OH wait..can we say..POS?


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

What a piece


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If I saw that out riding, id probably fall off my bike laughing so hard, LOL


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Definitely not what i would ride. lol


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

For the right price I'd take it. Meaning like shipped to my house and they give me like $50 for gas/beer. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoadHazard (Apr 3, 2013)

I will admit, it is goofy looking. However it may be an entertaining ride. I have seen a lot worse, can't remember the event but it was at Gator Run. A dude took the front end of a motorcycle (ape hanger bars) and the back end of an old big red. It was ...... interesting.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Big waste


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

but its a two seater!


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

am i the only one that noticed the truck leaf spring attached to the upper a arms lol


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Good lord. I can't believe he has the brass tacks to ask that much for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## ReddingerJT (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm lost for words.....


----------

